# Shrimp Jerky !!!! Q-View



## bobdog46 (Jun 26, 2015)

I got a wild hair and decided to try something new " Shrimp Jerky" !!   After peeling & deveining the jumbo shrimp, I ended up with 5 lbs of shrimp.  I seasoned and cured the shrimp the same as I would beef or venison. I used a spicey cajun seasoning and cure #1, put in ziplock bag in the fridge for 24 hrs. I hung the shrimp in the smoker using toothpicks.  It came out great !!!!!













IMG_0526.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ Jun 26, 2015


















IMG_0527.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ Jun 26, 2015


















IMG_0530.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ Jun 26, 2015


















IMG_0531.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ Jun 26, 2015


















IMG_0532.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ Jun 26, 2015


----------



## piaconis (Jun 26, 2015)

Interesting.  I commend you for thinking outside the box.  How would you describe the flavor/texture?


----------



## bobdog46 (Jun 26, 2015)

More tender than beef - but still had a little "chew" to it.  Flavor was awesome !!


----------



## bobdog46 (Jun 26, 2015)

A bit expensive though -   Shrimp @ $ 6.99 a lb


----------



## driedstick (Jun 26, 2015)

Great job, and nice post - Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 28, 2015)

BD46, awesome idea, they look excellent !


----------



## davidabrown (Jul 8, 2015)

What temp to you use and how long in the smoker? Did you use any wood with smoker?


----------

